# Q7 V12 TDI Coming to America



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's another interesting piece of news from Audi AG boss Rupert Stadler in today's presentation at the Audi AG annual press conference in Ingolstadt confirming that the Q7 V12 TDI would most definitely be part of the brand's diesel assault on the American market.

_Quote »_The launch of the Audi Q7 V12 TDI was a huge success – partly thanks to the appearance of the pop singer Seal. I got to know Seal in person and soon realised that he is precisely the right ambassador for our brand. We are consequently planning several other activities this year for you to enjoy.
*The launch of the V12 TDI is part of our broad-based diesel initiative in the US market.*
We aim to illustrate to American customers the benefits of the diesel principle with the aid of a new exhaust emission control technology that drastically cuts emissions. We will be marketing this new generation of diesel engines jointly with Volkswagen and Mercedes under the label "Bluetec". 

Read text of Stadler's presentation here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
See more photos of the Q7 V12 TDI concept from Detroit here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2007


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 V12 TDI Coming to America ([email protected])*





















































































\

ooooo now that would be awesome. I sure it would be $110k+ but they could sell as a very good competitor of the Cayenne Turbo S at a similar price point.


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Any updates on when the V12 TDI will be introduced in the Q7? Any word on any other Audi's planned for the V12 -- Like the A8L when it is redesigned for 2009?


----------

